# Please ID this light blue cichlid!



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

i know its a cichlid but if you know the specific name that'll be helpful


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm no african cichlid expert, but it looks like a female kenyi??


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Agreed, femal kenyi


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

ok thanks. this fish seems to be the queen of my aquarium.. she lives between 4 rocks but when any of the 8 fishes come near her area she chases them into the corner.. now all of them just stay in the corner and rarely swim


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kenys can be quite aggressive towards other tank mates. You can try taking her out for a few days and reintroducing her before lights go out at night a few days later and see of it tones down the aggression. I use this technique with my Demasoni. It works well from my experience.


----------

